# Solved: Monitor has fuzzy vertical lines on it



## beefykoala (Oct 25, 2007)

Here's my details:

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.2
OS Version: Microsoft Windows XP Professional, Service Pack 3, 32 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.00GHz, x86 Family 15 Model 3 Stepping 4
Processor Count: 2
RAM: 2047 Mb
Graphics Card: ATI Radeon X300/X550/X1050 Series, 128 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 124496 MB, Free - 111248 MB; H: Total - 6550 MB, Free - 702 MB; L: Total - 476929 MB, Free - 160663 MB;
Motherboard: ASUSTeK Computer INC., Puffer
Antivirus: Microsoft Security Essentials, Updated: Yes, On-Demand Scanner: Enabled

I recently purchased an ASUS VH197D LED monitor, which is connected via VGA. I've been having problems with the monitor where there are vertical strips of blurry/fuzzy pixels across the screen. These move around when I auto-adjust the monitor, so I know it's not damaged or dirty screen. Here are some images:

http://pic.twitter.com/CoJDjwwJ
http://pic.twitter.com/oe7NQy6S
http://pic.twitter.com/xFC9ArHa

I downloaded the most recent driver for the graphics card (Catalyst), which hasn't helped, and since downloading this it doesn't allow me to select the native screen resolution for the monitor 1366 x 768 anymore. The nearest option is 1360 x 768.

I've tried replacing the VGA cable, no joy.

I've contacted ASUS - they were a ball of rubbish, and suggested pressing the reset button.

Do you guys know what might be causing this? I'll be so grateful, as this has consumed my week!!


----------



## sonexpc (Mar 31, 2011)

DO you have any device to test the monitor like notebook... or this is your only computer


and also can you lower the resolution to may be 800x600 is this option is there and see is still have problem or not.... We need to find out i sthe driver issue or the LED itself


----------



## beefykoala (Oct 25, 2007)

I'm connected up to a laptop now, and the problem is much less intense although there is still some slight blurring in the left and right sides of the screen. Setting it to 800x600 doesn't seem to have the same blur problem, but the text looks very pixelly... if that makes sense. Like an old computer game. Sorry I'm not very technically minded!


----------



## beefykoala (Oct 25, 2007)

Ok, I just found this website - http://www.techmind.org/lcd/phasing.html - and manually adjusted the clock and phase settings and it works much better now! Although the pixels stilll don't seem as sharp as they should.


----------

